# White brake calipers: A bad idea?



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

So I'd like to add some contrast to my braking area. I'm thinking about painting the calipers white or black, with contrasting white or black Audi ring logo heat-resistant decals on top.
Will the white calipers get dirty after only a few taps of the brakes and look terrible? Or is white fine?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (Wimbledon)*

Yeah they will get pretty dirty within 100 miles of regular driving


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

White would be cool. Just keep them clean.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (phatvw)*

Anyone have pictures of how it looks, clean and dirty?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (Wimbledon)*

Imagine something white. Now imagine it dirty. That sums it up.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (VertigoGTI)*

I'm still on the fence.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (Wimbledon)*

Stupid question, is your car white? 
If so, check out this system.
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes...t.jsp
I used this in red for my old Jetta and blue for a friend's GTI. I'm thinking about getting silver or gold for my GTI, depending how _gold_ the gold really is.
The best thing about this kit is that it's VERY slick, so it only needs a hose down to keep them clean. You don't need to wipe them down or use any cleaners, they are really easy to keep clean.
It's a 2 part paint so you can't do one caliper and then expect to do the others later. It will solidify over night. 
EDIT: Just do it. You know you want to. It'll look hot.


_Modified by VertigoGTI at 2:58 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Stupid question, is your car white? 

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_EDIT: Just do it. You know you want to. It'll look hot.

haha







I think I'm going to do it, thanks for your suggestion on the G2 paint.


----------



## PG1.8T (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (Wimbledon)*

where do you buy heat resistant decals?
Thanks.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: White brake calipers: A bad idea? (PG1.8T)*

eBay, if advertised as such.


----------

